# Diabetes Wellness Day North East - 14th November 2015



## DRWFDiabetes (Apr 10, 2015)

*Diabetes Wellness Day North East 
Saturday, 14th November 2015
Hartlepool's Maritime Experience *

DRWF are pleased to announce the date of our 5th annual Diabetes Wellness Day North East. 

Please follow the link below for full details. An electronic version of the information pack and registration form can be downloaded from the event page. 

http://www.drwf.org.uk/UpcomingEvents

Information packs will be posted shortly to everyone that has attended before, If you are new to the day and would like a printed version please, e-mail me at events@drwf.org.uk or call me direct on 023 92 636133. 

Best Regards

Lee Calladine
Event Co-ordinator


----------



## Northerner (Apr 10, 2015)

Do go along if you can, it will be a day well-spent. And what beter way to celebrate World Diabetes Day?


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 15, 2015)

Been the last 3yrs. Am booked in again & agree Northy they are good day out


----------

